# The Many Faces of Marcgravia "rectiflora"



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Over the years, I've amassed a number of cuttings of Marc. rectiflora from various other hobbyists. The funny thing is that no plant has ever been the same "form". I know these are next to impossible to properly identify in the juvenile stage, but this species is either really, really variable or there are many species being passed around the hobby as rectiflora. 

Form 1- Large leaves when mature, new growth starts out reddish-bronze and turns dark green when mature










Form 2- Leaves stay quite small on this one, no color change, stem is brownish










Form 3- Leaves get about as large as the first form (which is comparable to sintenisii in size), slight coloration near the veins on mature leaves, reddish interior to leaves on newly emerging ones


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I think your first one is the only one that is actually rectiflora. You'll need to bloom them obviously...


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

The last pic reminds me of one that I have that is going around as Costa Rica. I notice the new leaves have a reddish tint to them.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

jckee1 said:


> The last pic reminds me of one that I have that is going around as Costa Rica. I notice the new leaves have a reddish tint to them.


Yeah. I believe Mark was selling a piece of this in his latest ad.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

All the rectiflora I have looks like the one you have in the first pic.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I've seen the so called sp. "Suriname" aka sp. "ABG" turn into regular M. rectiflora in greenhouse conditions. I think it is an extremely variable species not to mention that it is also all over tropical America, especially in popular vacation spots where people are likely to have brought home "souvenirs" in the past. Not saying that all of these are def the same, but many could be. As always, gotta get that flower!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm with Josh. Flowers! Flowers! Flowers!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Flowers will have to wait until I have my own place and a greenhouse :roll eyes:

I had a feeling the first was the "real" rectiflora. The second seems to be sp. Suriname to me. I had no idea #3 was similar to what Mark was selling as sp. Costa Rica...good to know!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

This was the little all-green sp. Suriname for years until it was placed in an open air terrarium inside a greenhouse. Then it turned into this monster. It had stayed compact for at least 15 years in various terrariums, some huge and well lit.


----------

